
Show HN: Brokeflix – website that aggregates all free streaming movies - tomyncy618
http://www.brokeflix.com
======
keepevets
[http://projectfreetv.us/](http://projectfreetv.us/) is a great alternative to
this

------
bradknowles
Nice idea, and I appreciate that metacritic ratings were used to sort the
movies.

But I went way, way down the list, and I didn't see a single one I wanted to
watch. I saw a tiny handful that I recognized, but that's it.

------
nydrewreynolds
I've seen a few websites that offer this same feature, how is BrokeFlix
different from those?

~~~
pipergragg
Nice, I'd actually love to use something like that. Do you remember their
names?

~~~
nydrewreynolds
Yahoo View is a personal fave
[https://view.yahoo.com/](https://view.yahoo.com/)

------
pipergragg
Nice.

